# Question for those who show Boers



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Is no blaze a disqualification? Our buck does not have a discernable blaze, It was only a tiny 1/2 in white mark when he was born and now its GONE at 6 months. Can he still be shown? I still have not decided if I want to show but want to know if I have the possibility.


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

Coloration used to be a touchy subject in the Boer world. But now everything has loosened up. In any case no blaze is not explicitly stated as a disqualification in the breed standard.

According to the ABGA:
"IV. COLORATION
The preferred Boer goat is an animal with red hair on the head and ears and white on the remainder of the body but other coloration's are acceptable"


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Hes a gorgeous little buck and I was a little worried. This has settled my fears a bit. He has a solid red head and white body. He used to have a little bat wing shaped red spot but it has since joined his head color.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

no worries..... I agree with badnewsboers.....


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Not a problem, I like the ones that have solid red heads.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

It shouldn't give you any problems. :greengrin:


----------

